# WOW, moving really fast?



## lutherd (20 Feb 2009)

So here is my story, I dropped of my application on the 3rd of this month, on the 15th I got the call saying that my testing (aptitude, interview, and medical) would be on the 24th. I have just spoken with my references and three of my five have already been called. Is this normal for them to call references before the remainder. This just seems kind of odd to me! Thanks for your replys.

Rich


----------



## psychedelics07 (21 Feb 2009)

It is normal for the references to be called before the interview.


----------



## logairoff (21 Feb 2009)

Just remember the process isn't over so reserve judgment on how fast things are moving...wait until you're on a course.

Heres my example I was finished interview, medical, reference check and was merit listed within I would say a span of 2-3 weeks. started mid-january and was merit listed first week of february. I found out recently that I probably won't be going on May BMOQ unless they open a new course. This means that I will have to wait until the August BMOQ.

As you can see I thought the process was fast but it slowed down immensely and I may not even join because I have been presented with other very interesting career opportunities. I say this because I graduated in December from University and I just can't see myself waiting until August to start my career. I will have to make some very tough decisions in the next few months.


----------



## TorScotR (21 Feb 2009)

I signed up around june 2007, i believe it was late june to be exact. This meant I went to my regiment( because im a reservist) filled in the application, gave the proper documentation and left it in their hands. About 3 weeks later was called by the Army Recruitment center on younge street in Toronto, and was given my dates on which i would be doing my cfat, medical, and interview . My cfat was on one day, and my medical and interview was on another. During the 2 week of the cfat and medical/interview phase of the recruitment all of my references were called and on seperate days. I even had one called after my interview and my paper work was on its way to ottawa. Since i had a seperated shoulder my recruitment process was a little longer( i had alot of running around to my physios for proper documentation),  but after i was considered medfit i had to wait for the recruitment center on younge to send my paperwork to my regiment. This took another 2-3 weeks after my interview was done. After weeks of my regiment properly registering me and the other recruits i was to swear in with, the date was finally settled for late october. So in all it took me 3 months from initially walking into the recruitment office, to me being considered a private recruit in the Canadian Forces. 

SO lol to answer your question on is it weird that they are already calling your references, i think they do it at random times and during each stage of your recruitment. OR atleast thats what I got out of my process and roughly it could take 3 months or more. Could even take less my friend who went reg force signed up after me, and swore in before my interview was over, and also finished his bmq before i started mine. Everyones process is differant. Ive also heard of people waiting a year so, I hope you have a fast process seems to be going good. 

Good Luck on your training and future endeavors,
hope you have a long and fruitful career in the Canadian Forces

Cheers


----------



## ltmaverick25 (22 Feb 2009)

logairoff said:
			
		

> Just remember the process isn't over so reserve judgment on how fast things are moving...wait until you're on a course.
> 
> Heres my example I was finished interview, medical, reference check and was merit listed within I would say a span of 2-3 weeks. started mid-january and was merit listed first week of february. I found out recently that I probably won't be going on May BMOQ unless they open a new course. This means that I will have to wait until the August BMOQ.
> 
> As you can see I thought the process was fast but it slowed down immensely and I may not even join because I have been presented with other very interesting career opportunities. I say this because I graduated in December from University and I just can't see myself waiting until August to start my career. I will have to make some very tough decisions in the next few months.



If you really are interested in serving in the military why not just pick up another job between now and then to tide you over?  The recruiting process is a pain in the ass, in fact its horrible because the simple fact is NOBODY wants to wait that long for anything.  I am going through the same thing on my end with the CT process.  But, I firmly beleive that once all that crap is finally done and over with and you are in and started on your career, there is no better job out there.  If you wait it out, you will be just as annoyed as the rest of us, but I dont think you will be disapointed in the end.


----------



## lutherd (22 Feb 2009)

Thanks for all the responses. As I said I have my CFAT, interview and medical on tuesday, so I guess I will have a better idea of how things will go after all of that. I do already have a job, although it really isn't what I want to do, nor is it the best paying, but it will tide me over until all this is over with.


----------



## Kenyan (22 Feb 2009)

yeah, I applied for AES op. on the 22 of jan. got a call 2 weeks later, that my medical/interview/test was all in one day. Went there feb 17, kicked some butt. I was really worried about my math, but they said I did really good, thank goodness for multiple choice. Have been told if I don't hear anything by march 17, to call "them" ( yes I have a phone number)

The interviewer was shocked at how fast I was moving through, as the other people there for the testing had applied back in November. Also at least one of my references was contacted the day before my interview.

But the one thing that made me confused. I was the only one of 13 people to have gotten the DND background check form, before the testing day. So everyone else had to fill in theirs on the spot. And of course the DND requires 5 references, the man in charge of helping us fill out the forms said.. "o, well hopefully 3 is enough" and "well better right down 2 more references you've known for 5 years"

For people that move lots, like me, it was hard to get 3, and I had just got my other 2 confirmed 1/2 hour before I initially sent in my paperwork

Just thought that was a bit weak.  My package of information was picked up at an employment center.


I looked and the next intake for AES OP ("off the street") is august 17, so hopefully I'll be able to get into that.


----------



## BradCon (22 Feb 2009)

That's great kenyan!

Regarding

"I looked and the next intake for AES OP ("off the street") is august 17, so hopefully I'll be able to get into that.

Where did you "look"?


B


----------



## jacob_ns (23 Feb 2009)

I find the wide variety of application times to be pretty interesting. 

I myself submitted my information to CFRC Halifax in September of 2008 and didn't have my CFAT, Medical and Interview completed until the end of January. Since then, I've had some running around to get my medical documents completed and just managed to get them in the mail today. 

I spoke to my career counselor who said it can take roughly two weeks for that to be reviewed and approved, after which I'm set. (pending medical approval of course)

Back to the game of hurry up and wait.


----------



## Galahad (23 Feb 2009)

jacob_ns said:
			
		

> I find the wide variety of application times to be pretty interesting.
> 
> I myself submitted my information to CFRC Halifax in September of 2008 and didn't have my CFAT, Medical and Interview completed until the end of January. Since then, I've had some running around to get my medical documents completed and just managed to get them in the mail today.
> 
> ...



CFRC Halifax has been pretty good for me so far, I finished the paperwork today, and I have my medical and interview on thursday. 

Like you said though, then comes the waiting, have to wait until I graduate in May, then NOAB in June or July, if I'm lucky I won't be on BMOQ until August...


----------



## jacob_ns (23 Feb 2009)

I would personally prefer to do my BMQ in the winter months over the summer months. I am a cold weather person. I don’t expect doing BMQ in the middle of the summer in Quebec will be very enjoyable with 30 degree temps, mud, black flies and mosquitoes. I’d much rather deal with the snow and cold.


----------



## Lil_T (23 Feb 2009)

You have fun with that.  I'll take the mud, black flies and mosquitoes over frostbite, -30C temps and snow any day.


----------



## Elwood (23 Feb 2009)

Fall was my favourite... the weather was bearable, and we graduated just before it got too cold.


----------



## Spyder230 (23 Feb 2009)

I sent in my package and applied in December around Christmas time. Did my cfat in January and heading to do the medical,interview, and pt this Thursday. Had to wait a bit so I could schedule 
them all on the same day because I live a hours drive away from the recruiting office.
So far two of my 3 references were contacted by the backcheck people.

I applied to the Pres as infantry if that helps.

So far it is moving faster then I expected and seems the staff at the recruiting office want to move faster but scheduling seems to be the bottle neck for me.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (23 Feb 2009)

I got a Question.....Do they even do PT anymore during your application or is it just some RC that do because I didn't have to do one?


----------



## Galahad (23 Feb 2009)

You only do PT during your application if you are in the reserves. If you are in the reg force, you do the test your first day of training.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (23 Feb 2009)

Alright thanks for clearing that up for me.

Cheers!


----------



## Goibniu (23 Feb 2009)

i have a question related to this "fast moving pace" i handed in my application forms in last Tuesday and the recruiter gave me an appointment to do my CFAT, medical and interview this Thursday... is that typical of "out of town" applicants ? and has anyone gone through the process in one day, if so how long and stressful was it ?


----------



## George Wallace (23 Feb 2009)

Goibniu said:
			
		

> ... is that typical of "out of town" applicants ?



Yes.



(Please note the use of a CAPITAL letter at the beginning of that one word sentence.)


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (23 Feb 2009)

You will likely be there for most of the day, and if you think that is stressful, all I got to say is have fun at basic lol


----------



## Goibniu (23 Feb 2009)

First off, sorry about the lack of capitals at the beginning of my sentences but I did use the spell check feature and I would've thought that it would pick up those mistakes. Secondly I'd say its more of a nervousness of having to qualify the CFAT, pass the medical and make it through the interview in one day. All in the hopes of being accepted into the ACS tech trade under the NCM SEP. The worst part is that I've been informed that for this fiscal year theres only 3 positions open. As for Basic I am looking forward to it and all the trials and tribulations that will come with it.


----------



## Kenyan (24 Feb 2009)

Goibniu said:
			
		

> First off, sorry about the lack of capitals at the beginning of my sentences but I did use the spell check feature and I would've thought that it would pick up those mistakes. Secondly I'd say its more of a nervousness of having to qualify the CFAT, pass the medical and make it through the interview in one day. All in the hopes of being accepted into the ACS tech trade under the NCM SEP. The worst part is that I've been informed that for this fiscal year theres only 3 positions open. As for Basic I am looking forward to it and all the trials and tribulations that will come with it.



Hey,

Yeah the nervousness killed me. I only fell asleep at 3:30 the morning of, and woke up at 5:30. Also, don't drink lots of water, I had to go take a piss so badly during the spatial part of the test, but managed to hold it in. But during the math part, I had to use up 40 seconds of my time to go to bathroom, luckily it was really close by.

I am pretty sure I read the august 17th date on this forum. forget what thread it was. 

I was told I did great in the math part as it is a aptitude test, not a knowledge test. I knew how to find the answers, I just couldn't find the exact number, thank goodness for multiple choice!

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/39280.0.html

This post refers to it starting in August, can't find the post where it said August 17th. It was somewhere on the internet...


----------



## lutherd (25 Feb 2009)

Okay, so it's now the waiting game.

Yesterday was my testing day, it was defiantly a long day (remember I did the CFAT, interview and medical), but I don't think I would call it stressful. I was however more nervous than I thought that I was, when we did my blood pressure it was up to 178/104 (normal being 130ish/80ish) so needless to say I was given a form to take to my doctor and have it filled out  :'( . I quickly went to the walk in clinic to have it looked at again and get some blood pressure pills to help bring it down. However when the doctor took my B/P it was normal!! So he did an EKG, checked my B/P again and all was fine. So he filled out my form and I sent it out overnight to the recruiting centre in Victoria! (The recruiters will not be back until Friday, so it will be on their desk by the time they get back!) Other than that scare everything went great, I apparently scored awesome on my CFAT and my interviewer told me right off the bat that I would be highly recommended for Comm. Research (His exact words were "you can have Comm Research if you still want that.) But after an awesome interview ( I saw him write down several "4"s on the form) I felt so excited about what had happened. Which is probably the reason for my high B/P. Overall I would say that the day is nothing to worry about; study your English ( a thesaurus is a good thing) and just be yourself on the interview, and on the Eye chart the top letter is "E". But thanks for reading about my day. 

PS. My interviewer said I should expect to hear something around mid March and expect to be at BMQ for April 1st.   :threat:


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (25 Feb 2009)

Congrat's, hopefully I'll be going to that BMQ as well.


----------



## lutherd (26 Feb 2009)

Congrats to you too man, it would be nice to have someone there that I have talked to, at least a little, on that first weekend. Where are you from?


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (26 Feb 2009)

I'm from Sarnia, just a small town not to far from London, What about you?


----------



## Kenyan (26 Feb 2009)

Wow, sounds like me, was told to call them march 17th if i hadn't heard from them. So maybe if I get lucky, April BMQ?

Anyone else jogging and working out? Started p90x workout challenge thing the day after my physicals and stuff. It would've been worth buying had it not been so expensive. ($200 American!)


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (26 Feb 2009)

Kenyan said:
			
		

> Wow, sounds like me, was told to call them march 17th if i hadn't heard from them. So maybe if I get lucky, April BMQ?
> 
> Anyone else jogging and working out? Started p90x workout challenge thing the day after my physicals and stuff. It would've been worth buying had it not been so expensive. ($200 American!)




You never know, you could  go before then....these are the BMQ start dates from March 09 first one was March 2, then March 9, March 12, March 16 I'm guessing the next one will be around the 20th so maybe you will get it sooner, I'm hoping I do anyways lol. and yea I've been working out for a while and jogging to I have the p90x just not the training dvd's with it. I still have to pick up my game a bit in the running though, but at least I'll be in decent shape when I go to basic.


----------



## lutherd (27 Feb 2009)

I have a pull up bar in my bedroom door do 20 every time I go in, doing pushups when I can, got to get my a$$ in gear when it comes to running. Was going to run today but I got a foot of snow last night. I live in Nanaimo on Vancouver Island. Oh yeah I use my Wii fit too, that thing has some pretty hard exercises on it!


----------



## Goibniu (27 Feb 2009)

I just finished my "one day processing" and i was alot easier then I expexted it to, not that it was overly easy. I qualified and was told that i was "very competitive" for my trade and now its just a matter of some paper before I could get that call. Im more then pumped and hope to get into one of the april BMQs!


----------



## jacob_ns (27 Feb 2009)

lutherd said:
			
		

> I have a pull up bar in my bedroom door do 20 every time I go in, doing pushups when I can, got to get my a$$ in gear when it comes to running. Was going to run today but I got a foot of snow last night. I live in Nanaimo on Vancouver Island. Oh yeah I use my Wii fit too, that thing has some pretty hard exercises on it!



How far can you currently run and how quickly?


----------



## Goibniu (4 Mar 2009)

OK how is this for moving forward fast ?... I handed in the application package on Tuesday Feb 17Th had my medical/aptitude/interview on Feb 26Th got an offer March 4Th ... that's only like 4 working days. I was blown away by this speed, especially after reading some enrolment stories on this forum. Now I am a little scared about the PT tests at BMQ. I thought i would have a few more weeks to get back into shape but now i have to be in St Jean on March 21st! So anyone on here attending the March 21st BMQ É


----------



## BradCon (4 Mar 2009)

Incredible speed   
Cant' say that I'm not a little jealous,
 what occupation were you assigned?


----------



## Goibniu (4 Mar 2009)

ACS- Tech through the NCM SEP... its a huge mixed blessing though .. im glad i made it through so fast .. but on the flip side its moving so fast !!


----------



## stevefrench (9 Mar 2009)

what recruiting center were u at?   that is incredibally fast, congrats


----------



## aesop081 (9 Mar 2009)

Goibniu said:
			
		

> its a huge mixed blessing though ..



Just cant make anyone happy can we ?


----------



## BradCon (9 Mar 2009)

I thought "We'll make you happy" was the CF motto. :threat:


----------



## aesop081 (9 Mar 2009)

BravoCharlie said:
			
		

> I thought "We'll make you happy" was the CF motto. :threat:



Only on CBC ads.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (9 Mar 2009)

I'm a patient person so I don't mind waiting, gives me more time to work on my physical and doing that makes time go by quicker, at the end result when I get that call I will be happy. ;D


----------



## f0x (9 Mar 2009)

SoldierInTheMaking said:
			
		

> I'm a patient person so I don't mind waiting, gives me more time to work on my physical and doing that makes time go by quicker, at the end result when I get that call I will be happy. ;D



That is how I try to look at it as well. Also from what I see in many posts waiting is a huge part of the CF so if that is to be my career path I may be doing a lot of it. Practice makes perfect...or so they say.


----------



## bradlupa (9 Mar 2009)

> How far can you currently run and how quickly?



I can run the mile in 4:36 or 3km in 9:45min  can do the 5k run in under 20min  Have three OFSA medals from high school.  (ontario) can do 39 pull-ups and can leg press 860lbs, not sure how many sit ups i have not done them in a long time.

But time will tell.  Just found out that they have phoned my employers and have my interview on thursday so fingers crossed for an offer shortly after april 1st.


----------



## TDV_Valor (10 Mar 2009)

Goibniu said:
			
		

> OK how is this for moving forward fast ?... I handed in the application package on Tuesday Feb 17Th had my medical/aptitude/interview on Feb 26Th got an offer March 4Th ... that's only like 4 working days. I was blown away by this speed, especially after reading some enrolment stories on this forum. Now I am a little scared about the PT tests at BMQ. I thought i would have a few more weeks to get back into shape but now i have to be in St Jean on March 21st! So anyone on here attending the March 21st BMQ É



Mine was pretty fast, I was sworn into my reserve infantry unit in a mere 3 months. But missed my oppurtunity for a weekend BMQ so now I have to wait till summertime.

Personally, I think Ontario has the fastest recruiting process, just a hunch based on what I went through.  ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper (10 Mar 2009)

TDV_Valor said:
			
		

> Mine was pretty fast, I was sworn into my reserve infantry unit in a mere 3 months. But missed my oppurtunity for a weekend BMQ so now I have to wait till summertime.
> 
> Personally, I think Ontario has the fastest recruiting process, just a hunch based on what I went through.  ;D



If you are in Ontario, there are no summer BMQ Serials this year.


----------



## TDV_Valor (10 Mar 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> If you are in Ontario, there are no summer BMQ Serials this year.



 ??? I'll have to talk to my section commander about that then.


----------



## chosun86 (20 Mar 2009)

I wish mine was that fast.
I applied Jan09, did my CFAT 2 weeks after. My references were called and e-mailed in February and I just mailed my medical 3 days ago. My Career Counsellor at CFRC Toronto told me to wait a while for the medical to be squared away before anything else. 

I'm going for DEO infantry officer. So I suppose waiting until April 1 is a good idea? I hate to keep bugging them at the CFRC.


----------



## Otis (13 May 2009)

Reference checks are happening faster than ever before because they're not being done by the Career Counsellors any more. 

Recruiting has hired a civilian company to do the reference checks and report back to us. 

According to the contract, they have less than a week to report after Recruiting has forwarded the paperwork to them.

This will in no way improve the processing speed of the remainder of the process ... we still have to wait for Criminal Record checks, Previous Service documents, Previous Medical Documents, Family Doctors reports, etc etc and then merit list and wait for a spot to open in the selection list for any given applicant / trade / BMQ.

I know that waiting is difficult, but there's a lot of variables to line up to get any specific applicant into a specific spot ... not ALL of which are controllable for the CFRC. Multiply that by thousands of applicants.

And I'm not looking for sympathy for the CFRC's ... just some understanding of the process ... everyone WANTS to do a good job and we try our best. 

If you've been waiting a long time, feel free to give a quick call to your centre. As long as you're not calling every day or every week it's not bugging. 

I personally HAVE picked up a couple of mistakes that were accidental holding up files and got them moving simply because an applicant called and asked what was happening with his application. It can't hurt.


----------



## boboyer (16 May 2009)

I applied May 1st, and heard from one of my references that they got a call 3 day after the fact. I waited for a week and a half and thought something may have gone wrong because the recruiter said 1 - 1 1/2 weeks for a call and it had been 2 weeks. I went down to the centre and sure enough there was some sort of mishap and I should have had my call within 7 days. So I went in there and they booked all my stuff right then and there. CFRC Victoria must be pretty busy because all of the May times were booked so I got in early the next month on June 2nd.
Other than that my recruitment process has been pretty dang good.


----------



## lutherd (24 May 2009)

GOT THE CALL!!!!!!!!!!!!
Well I got the call on Friday (May 22, 2009)
I got Comm Research, my swearing in is on the 26th of June and I ship out on the 4th of July.
I have lots to do to get ready and a S*** load of running to do!

Rick


----------



## gcclarke (25 May 2009)

TheDeepestGray said:
			
		

> I got a Question.....Do they even do PT anymore during your application or is it just some RC that do because I didn't have to do one?



Current policy is that any physical fitness tests for regular force applicants are held off until they reach CFLRS. Reserve force applicants are still required to pass an EXPRES test before enrolling.


----------

